# Au Sable



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

Heading up to Oscoda Sunday. Any steelie reports?

__________________________________
There's no head like..._STEELHEAD!!! _


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Suckers, suckers and more suckers


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd try the dam and work my way down.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Plan on wearing out your waders/boots and bring along a lot of band-aids for the blisters.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Was up there last Sunday & Monday. Went there more for sentimental reasons than anything else, but it's sure nothing even close to what it used to be like.:sad: Water fairly low and clear..........and only one small one caught on Monday.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Talked to a guy today that was up last week. Those that were hitting them were getting them on sucker egg cluster flies in green and bright yellow, black stones and green emergers. Hoping to head up some time in the next week or so. I usually go to the west side, but cash is tight when it comes to gas.


----------

